# Valley Fever Vaccine



## jarenofsky (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks to Lisa Shubitz, DVM, and Marc Orbach at the U of Arizona, there's a Valley Fever vaccine in development. Everyone who's ever had a dog with VF knows how heartbreaking it can be. And the vaccine works great in mice. Now it needs to be tested in dogs, and experts think it's a shoe-in to work. But it will take some money from dog owners in AZ and CA. Here's more info and also a way to donate: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/valley-fever-dog-vaccine/x/8676954


----------

